

Applying to YC as a Single Founder(for the 10000th time, Again) - Zeeshank

Hi All,<p>I know that this question has been asked here at least a Hundred times but I still have a couple of questions regarding this matter. I just noticed that the application for the upcoming semester is open and I really wanted to apply so I started reading all of PG’s posts regarding the application process and even though PG’s “How to Apply to Y Combinator” did answer a lot of the questions but I still wanted to wrap my mind around few things.<p>1: Does it hurt your application to not have a Co-Founder? (Since YC cares more about the founders than the idea)
2: I remember YC started “Apply to Y Combinator without an Idea” so should we spend more time on refining and defining the “About” section than the idea?<p>I know these are basic questions but this is my 2nd time applying to YC and I really want to dot all the T’s and cross all the I’s before submitting it again ☺<p>Thanks
-Mr. Awesome
======
lhh
For 1, see point 1 in here: <http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html>

~~~
Zeeshank
Well I see the point but my startup is at point where I don't need a co
founder, I can get by just fine by hiring a person on a contractual basis and
he/she can get the job done.

